# Ym240 oil light.



## purepolaris (Jun 15, 2008)

All, Bought a YM240 last year. Over the winter I repaired the front axle and changed the engine oil and tranny hydraulic fluid. After changing the oil I noticed after bush hogging a while that when I let the tractor idle, the oil light comes on. Never had this happen till oil change. Does not seem to come on at cold start either. I put HyGuard 15w40 engine oil in the motor from my local JD dealership. engine seems to run like a top. Any suggestions on the oil light? Maybe bad oil pressure sensor/switch? Thanks!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would try putting a manual test pressure gauge on the engine first to verify just exactly what the oil pressure is doing first.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Most often, an oil pressure switch that goes bad…goes to ground. It will stay “ON” whenever the ingnition switch is in the ON position.

Did you happen to notice if there were any traces of fuel or hydraulic fluid in the dirty oil? Fairly certain that when the oil pressure light comes on, it’s working properly. I would be tempted to drain your new oil, examine it for contamination caused by a leaky front pump seal in the timing case cover (hydraulic oil) or, at the top of your injection pump, the fuel pipe connector base “O” rings are worn-damaged and allowing fuel into the engine crank case.

If you find nothing in the new, drained oil, you might consider a slightly heavier grade of diesel motor oil.

On many of the YM series Yanmars, there is an oil pressure adjustment behind the oil filter platform. You can ’dial’ in more pressure by loosening the stop nut and turning the adjustment stud….I have never done this, but understand from a few others in the gray market tractor industry, that it’s in the repair manuals. This is something you might investigate before you pull the bottom end and inspect the rod/main bearings.

Good Luck,

SHARTEL


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Did you use an aftermarket oil filter or the one called for on your tractor. I know with Ford Vehicles you cant use certain oil filters. Might be something you want to look at anyhow.


----------



## purepolaris (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I was unable to find a metric to standard thread adapter to hook up a manual oil pressure guage. I ordered an oil filter from Hoye Tractor and put it on, still after engine is warm, oil light comes on at idle (1000 rpm's). The Manual says that 15w40 should do the job. Since this problem started after changing the oil, i will probably go to a straight 30 or 40 weight oil. I don't know the weight of oil that was in the engine when I bought the tractor. If the heavier oil doesn't do it. I'll run the sucker till it blows, and go buy a brand new John Deere, or Kubota!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You beat me to the punch. You are unsure what weight was in there b-4. I would try heavier oil for the summer and switch to a multi viscosity for the winter.


----------

